# Gildan Garments Ladies Fitted Ringspun T-Shirt



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A ladies’ fitted ringspun crew-neck T-shirt is offered by Gildan Garments. Style 4200 is made of 100% combed ringspun cotton in a 4.8-ounce weight. It features a fitted silhouette with flatlock stitching on the sleeves and bottom hem. 

This stylish T-shirt has ¼-inch split double-needle chain stitching on the shoulders and neck along with a ½-inch rib knit collar. Shoulder to shoulder taping adds durability and offers a finished look. 

Women’s sizes range from extra small up to 2XL. It comes in 12 fashion colors including blue jean, crunchberry, denim, lagoon blue, neon pink, neon red orange, neon yellow, pepper, raspberry, seafoam, watermelon and white. 

Custom colors are available with a minimum order. Any color can be matched from a business card or fabric swatch. Color proofs are generally turned in one day for approval.
For more information, contact Gildan Garments at (802) 485-8600; email: [email protected]: or go to www.dyehouse.com.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Does Comfort Colors offer the Gildan Softstlye t-shirts?


----------

